# Car Head Units



## knightjp (Nov 22, 2021)

Well the Linux is pretty much everywhere these days. Linux guys keep saying that Linux is the most used operating system, from servers to desktops and actually if you count all the Android devices. 
I've been seeing these Android car head units and wondered if there are any units for cars using FreeBSD or any kind of BSD as a base.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 22, 2021)

When you think about it, android is about collection a GSM signal? So a unix/linux box connected to a gsm/usb modem ?
Android is also into the gui's on small screen. Can you do the same using qt/kde ?


----------



## msplsh (Nov 23, 2021)

Absolutely not.  FreeBSD only recently made the embedded hardware platform of choice to be Tier 1.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2021)

knightjp said:


> I've been seeing these Android car head units and wondered if there are any units for cars using FreeBSD or any kind of BSD as a base.


I've seen some youtube videos of people using a Pi as the basis for their DIY head units. You can run FreeBSD on a Pi.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2021)

Somewhere new in box I have an ITX chassic for DoubleDIN mount. I never found a good fit yet.








						Bybyte BBX-1 Mini ITX In Dash Double Din Case
					

Customers have been requesting a Mini ITX version of the Black Box Nano since it was released. It is finally here. The BBX-1 offers a quick and easy way to install a self contained PC into the double DIN radio slot of your dash.



					www.mo-co-so.com
				



Liliput screen yada yada yada.
Touchscreen support is the reason you have not seen more FreeBSD vehicle computers.
evdev and i2c touchscreen support is included with FreeBSD 13 so things are much better there.
That was also a sticking points for tablets. Lack of gesturing and advanced features of touch.


knightjp said:


> if there are any units for cars using FreeBSD or any kind of BSD as a base.


None that I know of. Make your own is the theme around here.


----------

